# Dewalt air compressors at Tractor Supply good or junk?



## Aaron_W (Nov 27, 2020)

Tractor Supply has two Dewalt air compressors 25% off for Black Friday (through 11/28) which makes the prices quite appealing.

Tractor Supply Dewalt compressors

30 gallon portable 1.6hp 5.3cfm @ 90psi, max 155 psi, belt driven V-twin oil lubricated pump. 75dB Sale price $375

60 gallon stationary 3.7hp 11.5cfm @ 90psi, max 155psi, belt driven inline 2 cylinder oil lubricated pump. 80 dB Sale price $419


I've got a little 6 gallon pancake compressor 2.6cfm @ 90psi that has been doing the job, but I've been eyeing something bigger for quite some time. I was considering a California air tools 2 hp, but this 30 gallon Dewalt is almost 1/2 the price, same performance and only 5 dB louder (which I know is like 1/2 again as loud). The stationary of course blows them both away, but will be a much bigger headache to get into place, and will require running lines vs wheeling it over. Still at 200lbs the stationary is light enough that I could get it into place.

My biggest concern is the oil lubed, is this an issue? Seems like most of the higher end are oil less these days. 

Are these decent light duty compressors or am  likely to regret getting one? If I've been getting away with a 6 gallon pancake which I think tells you the kinds of demands I put on air in the shop.


----------



## Buffalo21 (Nov 27, 2020)

I have a friend that has the 60 gallon version, it would not be workable for me, but for him it works great.


----------



## Rootpass (Nov 27, 2020)

I’m my experience oil is way better. I bought an oil less 80 gallon and it stopped compressing air. It was under warranty and they wouldn’t fix it. I didn’t know that the oil less have plastic pistons and the air filter wasn’t cleaning the intake air good enough. This was a craftsman about 15 years ago. Idk if plastic pistons are common in all oil less compressors. I’ve got a ingersol rand with a Honda engine that I bought right after that. It has never given me any problems. I shut the gas off and let it run itself out. 1-2 pulls. I have worked it hard. Arc gouging for days. 
I bought an electric porter cable from tractor supply this year. So far it’s been great. Very quiet too. I am an oil guy. Plus the big industrial ones run in oil if that’s worth anything.


----------



## Saguaro Slim (Nov 27, 2020)

I've been looking at the small one for a while - the recent online reviews have not been good. I'm looking more towards oil free, since the plasma torch wants clean air...


----------



## westerner (Nov 27, 2020)

A good friend bought an oilless from Craftsman years ago. Early in the movement. It died too soon to suit him, and he asked me to look at it.

His model had no piston pin at all, period, none. The piston and connecting rod were one piece, and oscillated in the bore, following the crank, NOT the cylinder. 
To make this "work", the piston ring was a flexible, cupped, high-heat?? treated plastic/paper gizmo. 

Designed to fail, built in obsolescence. First time in my young life I saw EXACTLY where industry and commerce were moving.   

I cannot express in strong enough terms- Do not waste your money on ANY oilless compressor, unless you are a trim carpenter running low consumption nail guns.


----------



## NCjeeper (Nov 27, 2020)

I bought an oil less one as my first real 60 gallon compressor. Got about 5 years out of it before it failed. Same deal the piston is some sort of membrane and stopped moving air. Bought an oiled one and working fine for 18 years now.


----------



## tq60 (Nov 28, 2020)

Buy once, cry once...

We built many as we wanted industrial grade but could not afford it.

All worked well but needed bigger.

Finally bought real one, 7.5 hp with all bells and whistles, it will out live me.

Look at ag industrial supply places, TSC is okay but still retail or consumer grade.

Ours was about same cost as similar unit ordered from TSC, we almost bought the TSC one but decided to do homework.

Found much better unit. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## RJSakowski (Nov 28, 2020)

I bought a 30 gal. oilless several years ago, selected on the basis of oilless operation and a quieter operating level.  The sound level is incredibly load, much more so than my piston compressor.  The compressor is located in my basement shop and I turn the compressor off when charged to avoid being startled out of bed when it runs in the middle of the night.  Fortunately, my compressed air usage is fairly low so this works  but it is a PITA.  I wouldn't buy another oilless compressor.


----------



## Buffalo21 (Nov 28, 2020)

I tried a scroll air compressor, for about 3 weeks, it was quiet and well made, it could have been unit sizing, the fact it was a scroll and maybe other issues, but it did not work out for me. It was never able to keep up and there was a huge moisture issue, another factor was it was limited to 135 psi. It had a very similar out rating, as the piston type I ended up buying for the shop. But the piston type better it my needs.


----------



## Aaron_W (Nov 28, 2020)

Thank you, I think I'm going to go with the 30 gallon. It will be a step forward, and be enough to make it worth starting to run some air lines. Still 120v and mobile. A mobile compressor will always be useful.

The 60 gallon unit seems like it falls short for the investment in time and effort. A 5hp will require all the same set up, wiring, air lines etc but long term  would be more satisfactory if I need more than 5 cfm.

Kind of funny how well the oil less have been marketed. I was under the impression oil lubricated was "cheap" but turns out that is actually a positive feature.


----------



## Eddyde (Nov 28, 2020)

Oilless compressors are only good for occasional, very light use. Any use that will cause them to run continuously or frequently cycle will kill them quickly.
If you need more CFM: Two or more Compressors can be ganged together via a manifold to supply as much air as you need. Just be sure to put a check valve at each compressors connection to the manifold.


----------



## Liljoebrshooter (Nov 28, 2020)

Marketing sells.  Plain and simple.   The newest is always the best,  right?
Joe


----------



## Bi11Hudson (Nov 28, 2020)

While not directly related to your question, this might provide some insight into compressors in general. Your post struck a nerve, so I _must_ answer. I have several compressors and wife has a couple from her days as a hardwood floor installer. All of them are "wet sump" machines. In all my years of looking at compressors, if I see one interesting the first thing I look for is if it is oil-less. If so, the machine is immediately rejected. There is no such thing as a "low maintenance" machine. An oil-less compressor works without maintenance until it doesn't. Then it must be replaced. It is near impossible to repair. 

A "wet sump" machine is little different from a gasoline engine. Mainly in that it doesn't get hot and the valving is simpler. The "big end" of the connecting rod has continuous lubrication. Whether from a splash oiler or a pressure system, determining how long it can be run without some form of maintenance. 

An 'oil-less" compressor came about to be used by the "consumer" on a "casual" basis for airing up tires, blowing up a beach ball and the like. And was never intended (*my opinion*) for any continuous operation. It was intended, and sold for in the day, to be a simple, clean convenience for John Q. to have compressed air without any mess or running to the filling station. And put on the closet shelf until fall when he needed to inflate the football. Consider changing the bearings in your automobile to some (unspecified) material and then running it without oil. How long do you think it would last? Even with a wet cooling system. 

I use a wet sump compressor even at the model painting level, with a low pressure air brush. When I visit another modeler, I will use what he has on hand, but at home in my shop, it is wet sump or nothing.  A decent compressor is big. Just how big is a matter of the CFM capacity and storage tank. It is messy, cannot be easily stored, and lasts nearly forever. And that's before adding pneumatic tooling. Add in something small, like an air ratchet or butterfly wrench, and an oil-less will run continuously. Even my Harbor Freight screw compressor has a wet sump.

The only time I would *even *_*consider*_ an oil-less compressor is for a small shop in a spare bedroom. That's my personal opinion though and should not be taken as solid advice.

.


----------



## Aaron_W (Nov 28, 2020)

Bi11Hudson said:


> While not directly related to your question, this might provide some insight into compressors in general. Your post struck a nerve, so I _must_ answer. I have several compressors and wife has a couple from her days as a hardwood floor installer. All of them are "wet sump" machines. In all my years of looking at compressors, if I see one interesting the first thing I look for is if it is oil-less. If so, the machine is immediately rejected. There is no such thing as a "low maintenance" machine. An oil-less compressor works without maintenance until it doesn't. Then it must be replaced. It is near impossible to repair.
> 
> A "wet sump" machine is little different from a gasoline engine. Mainly in that it doesn't get hot and the valving is simpler. The "big end" of the connecting rod has continuous lubrication. Whether from a splash oiler or a pressure system, determining how long it can be run without some form of maintenance.
> 
> ...



That would explain why the little 2 gallon Craftsman compressor I bought almost 30 years ago is still going. It is oil lubricated, and weighs more than the 6 gallon oil less. Only problem I've had with the Craftsman was I wish I had bought it with a bigger tank. It is a good little compressor but 2 gallons goes too fast even with an air brush. 

The 6 gallon came with some nail guns, so I bought it  when I was rebuilding a picket fence. The compressor and 2 or 3 nail guns cost less than the nail guns alone which says something about the compressor, but it has done it job. That one is about 7 years old, but I don't work it too hard, I figured out real quickly it didn't have the ability to run a impact wrench for more than a few seconds, so it mostly runs the nail guns, and airs up tires. 
With this new 30 gallon, the 6 gallon will be able to go back upstairs to be dedicated to small hobby stuff, mostly running an airbrush. The two gallon can continue to be the handy carry around compressor that it always has been. Heavier, but narrow so less awkward to carry than the round pancake style.


----------



## Bi11Hudson (Nov 28, 2020)

On reflection, I find I *do* have an oil-less compressor. I have a three wheel bicycle that I converted to a brute force electric bicycle. (Grown man's tricycle) Using a couple of low end HF winches and a small car battery for power. It works well enough on hilly turf, better than commercial electric wheel conversions. I live on flat ground but 1/2 mile up the road is a rather steep street.

As part of my tool kit, I have a 12 volt electric compressor with a tire fitting. I don't have a radio, but do have a cigar lighter. Yes, I am a smoker. Shame on me. . . The bicycle is powered because I am too old and broke down to pedal. Most times, the pedals are so I can learn to walk again, with the electric drive doing the bull work. This last stroke left me without the consistant knowledge of which way was up. So the bicycle hasn't been used much lately.

The electric tire pump, along with a patch kit, is to allow me to patch a tire without dragging the bicycle home on foot. Its' use is most decidedly casual, and resides in the tool kit on the bicycle. And cheap enough that when it does give out, it can be readily replaced. I don't use it for "work", only to keep the bicycle tires pumped up as needed.

I would _suggest_ you swap tanks, with the larger one on the wet sump compressor. It wouldn't cycle as often. Although would run longer when it did cycle. The small tank would still serve on the oil-less pump.

.


----------

